# Easter Hol



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Just a quickk note to say I am away over the hol.I have answered most emails, but still a few to go so I thank you for your patience in advance







To all here, I wish you all a happy Easter,Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Happy Easter Mike. Hope yours is a good one.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Mike, happy Easter to you and your family. Eric, Marilyn and all on this BB I wish all of you a Happy Easter and pray for some kinda peace in our world. Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Happy Easter and/or Spring to everyone and yes, prayers and good wishes for Peace and compassion throughout the world... Peace to all...  ~ Marilyn


----------

